# airport claims wrong password, but it aint?



## gkase (May 21, 2008)

Hi,
been trying to log onto airport with my pismo at work. log in attempt pops up a window claiming that my password is wrong...but system admin says and demonstrates it isn't with other laptops...plus, I can log into non-password protected wifi in the building no problem...what's going on? I tossed all my internet pref files...still same issue...
thanks
George


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 21, 2008)

If you're still using OS 9 on that laptop, then the issue may be the level of security that the AirPort implements.

OS 9 can only connect to WEP-protected routers.  It can't do the newer WPA and WPA2 protection.


----------



## gkase (May 22, 2008)

I am using OS 10.3
thanks
George


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 22, 2008)

Then I don't have any idea what could be wrong unless you can get more specifics about the wireless router they're using... are they using 2.4GHz, 5GHz, or both?  Are they using WEP, WPA, or WPA2 wireless security on the router?  What exact brand and model is the router?

What kind of airport/wireless card are you using in the Pismo?


----------



## gkase (May 22, 2008)

Hi...thanks for trying to help...I have been able to access this router before with this laptop but since I reinstalled a new system it no longer works. The router is a Linksys WAP546X wireless G Access Point with SRX...it is WEP password protected, but the sys admin changed the WEP word that we used to have to type in to an english word that would be easier to remember. Of course, sys admin is on vacation, thus my difficulty. Everyone else in the office can log on no problem, and I can get on other wifi in our area...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 22, 2008)

That is strange, and it sounds like it's just an invalid password.  When you say you can get on the wireless network fine on other computers, do those other computers prompt you for a password, or do they already have the password stored and simply connect automatically?

If they prompt you for a password, does the same password you're trying to use on your Mac work on those other computers?


----------



## gkase (May 22, 2008)

I just tried on another guy's laptop and it prompted for the password and entering the password worked...it just doesn't work on mine!?! another data point is that I set up an old airport flying saucer base station, set up a password and it logged onto that no problem. Is there a pref file or something like that that might be corrupted on my pismo?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 22, 2008)

If you don't have other wireless networks you need to remember the password to, try removing all occurrences of "AirPort" keychains stored in your keychain, then try reconnecting to the problematic station.


----------



## gkase (May 22, 2008)

I don't use keychains at all...but just for fun, I tried to add this password and create a keychain for it...the Pismo didn't let me create a keychain for this password! weird.


----------



## scottwickizer (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been having the same problem, and i tried removing other passwords from my keychain, to no avail.  I am using an imac G4 (spherical body style) with an original AirPort card.  Could it be the card, and it's inability to handle new encryption styles, or might it be incompatible with modern routers?


----------



## gkase (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally gave up. But here is my best guess as to what's going on. My ISP is SBC Yahoo and they added a new "security" level to their logon process and that is what is now preventing my Airport from working correctly. So, to test my theory, I purchased a non-current technology 2Wire wireless router for cheap and it now supplies wireless for all my macs. The Airport no longer functions and I got tired of spending hours of phone time talking with non-English speakers about issues that they don't have a clue about. If there was another choice, I would have done that instead of staying with SBCYahoo...
George


----------

